# VAT



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks,

Do you pay VAT on used goods; such as buying a used vehicle from an individual?

Cheers.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Concise and to the point, thank you TonyJ1.


----------

